# dual citizenship



## maddy1

Hello all, I can apply for dual citizenship as my father is Italian, can anyone point me to where i can apply for this please, can it be done on line or do i have to go in person? i am a uk citizen, i have done a google search but cannot seem to find any thing on where i have to apply for it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Theresa in san miguel

*Dual citizenship*



maddy1 said:


> Hello all, I can apply for dual citizenship as my father is Italian, can anyone point me to where i can apply for this please, can it be done on line or do i have to go in person? i am a uk citizen, i have done a google search but cannot seem to find any thing on where i have to apply for it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Hi, I am also wanting to pursue dual citizenship in Italy, I qualify as my grandparents came to America from Sicily...You can look online under "jure Sanguinas". ...Right by blood...I have been told it is a long process but if I come to Italy, it will be much quicker...does anyone have any bilingual links that I can follow as how to proceed? Thank you! Theresa


----------



## Roadlawyer

The best place to look for information on jure sanguinis citizenship is on the website of your local consulate, especially if you need it in English. It can be very time consuming even living in Italy, mainly because it takes a while to gather the documents. Add to that the waiting time for the application, you're looking at several years.


----------



## Schweizer

*Don't do it*

Maddy1,

As much it seems admirable, for what in heavens name you want dual citizenship?
I my experience so far, foreigners are better treated then the local population. They always afraid you claim back home for mistreatment, plus they can not make you really rules and regulations as long you're British, but they will, if you Italian. And as member of the EU you have the right to stay and work. Or you need desperately the rights to vote?

I rather would advise you NOT to apply for!


----------



## maddy1

You might have a point there, i will discuss this with my dad he is pure Italian and only has an Italian passport, it will be interesting to see what he has to say, i will let you know.


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

If you are a UK citizen then you have an automatic right to live anywhere in Europe without any paperwork whatsoever. It's a different matter if you want residency in Italy in order to work, or buy a vehicle, but even then it's more about proving you have enough money to support yourself (I think it's currently about 7000 euros in an Italian bank account), and private medical insurance. It only takes a little while to process as well, particularly if you are applying in a small town....


----------



## NickZ

maddy1 said:


> , i will discuss this with my dad he is pure Italian and only has an Italian passport, it will be interesting to see what he has to say, i will let you know.


1st if the above is accurate you already are. Unless you renounced it you're legally on the hook for all the downsides.

If your dad didn't file your birth paperwork with the consulate then you'll need to do that. I'm assuming your dad is already registered with the consulate. You should have a fairly quick and painless process.


----------



## maddy1

Hi, I'm am half Italian half English, my dad has only an Italian passport, but has lived and worked here for 50 years. but I'm wondering is it worth the bother, what is to be gained? 

thanks.


----------



## NickZ

Like I said it sounds like you'll have virtually no bother. Most likely the consulate will want your birth certificate and little else. Is his passport current? If it is the consulate already should have a file on him.

Gained? Outside of voting there are some extra benefits for Italians who live abroad.

If you're living in Italy you have less hoops to jump. Easier access to health care and residency.


----------



## maddy1

Yes his passport is current, I will give it a long thought, and discus with me father again the for's and against. I do like the idea of dual citizenship though


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

I'm still mystified as to what you're trying to achieve by "dual citizenship" if you are British? I can understand the query from the American lady, but Maddy, can you explain? Why? I must be missing something here.....


----------



## maddy1

I don't know why ether now lol It was my dads idea, but now I'm thinking against it, I don't know, i suppose there is nothing to gain?


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

maddy1 said:


> I don't know why ether now lol It was my dads idea, but now I'm thinking against it, I don't know, i suppose there is nothing to gain?


I think that maybe it's something that you could get before the advent of the EU, and then there would have been some advantages, but nowadays most people want to avoid Italian bureaucracy at all costs! The only paperwork you can get instantly and that doesn't cost you anything is the Codice Fiscale and that's only so that you can pay Italian taxes!!!


----------



## maddy1

Twinkle Canelli said:


> I think that maybe it's something that you could get before the advent of the EU, and then there would have been some advantages, but nowadays most people want to avoid Italian bureaucracy at all costs! The only paperwork you can get instantly and that doesn't cost you anything is the Codice Fiscale and that's only so that you can pay Italian taxes!!!


So if i deicide to buy a place and live there you don't think its a good idea?


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

If you have a UK passport you just need a Codice Fiscale to be able to open a bank account, get a mobile phone and for household bills etc. You don't even need residency to buy a property, but you would need it if you want to buy a vehicle.... You can be resident in Italy and get an Italian ID card without having to give anything up from the UK... 

My advice would be that if you want to do it, go for it, but it's much easier getting the paperwork when you're here. Where are you thinking of moving to?


----------



## maddy1

Twinkle Canelli said:


> If you have a UK passport you just need a Codice Fiscale to be able to open a bank account, get a mobile phone and for household bills etc. You don't even need residency to buy a property, but you would need it if you want to buy a vehicle.... You can be resident in Italy and get an Italian ID card without having to give anything up from the UK...
> 
> My advice would be that if you want to do it, go for it, but it's much easier getting the paperwork when you're here. Where are you thinking of moving to?


Thanks for the advice...

As for where I'm moving too? well I'm still trying to figure that out, i did start a thread last year - ( http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...ing-italy/68744-self-sufficient-possible.html )

I want somewhere hottest most of the year, a big bit of land as i want to try and be self-sufficient as much as possible, and try and get off the grid, go solar panels that sort of thing, any ideas?


----------



## NickZ

He wouldn't be giving up anything in the UK. It's called dual for a reason.

He could receive the benefits of being resident even if he wasn't living in Italy.

Like I already mentioned legally he is already an Italian citizen. All he really is doing is getting the paperwork.


----------



## Twinkle Canelli

maddy1 said:


> Thanks for the advice...
> 
> As for where I'm moving too? well I'm still trying to figure that out, i did start a thread last year - ( http://www.expatforum.com/expats/it...ing-italy/68744-self-sufficient-possible.html )
> 
> I want somewhere hottest most of the year, a big bit of land as i want to try and be self-sufficient as much as possible, and try and get off the grid, go solar panels that sort of thing, any ideas?


Aah yes. I remember now. Well I suppose somewhere down south for the climate to suit your health. I'm in the North and we get bitter winters here! We're just waiting for the new house to be finished then we're going to have chickens, bees and a big veggie plot, and the house will be very environmental friendly, but I don't think we'll ever be self sufficient. I like my luxuries a bit too much! Good luck with your decision....


----------



## maddy1

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Aah yes. I remember now. Well I suppose somewhere down south for the climate to suit your health. I'm in the North and we get bitter winters here! We're just waiting for the new house to be finished then we're going to have chickens, bees and a big veggie plot, and the house will be very environmental friendly, but I don't think we'll ever be self sufficient. I like my luxuries a bit too much! Good luck with your decision....


Thank you, i Hope all goes well with your new house, I like luxuries too, but, i'm hoping to gradually get off the grid if i can, it wont happen over night, 
Again thank you.


----------



## dianee212

maddy1 said:


> Hello all, I can apply for dual citizenship as my father is Italian, can anyone point me to where i can apply for this please, can it be done on line or do i have to go in person? i am a uk citizen, i have done a google search but cannot seem to find any thing on where i have to apply for it.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Go to the Italian Consulate nearest you.


----------

